# Advice on hive placement



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm optimistically planning to put a horizontal top bar hive in my backyard! I'm trying to plan ahead as to the best place for it. Any advice would be appreciated? I have some obstacles to contend with on this matter that I'm hoping you experienced folk can help me with?

I have just shy of an acre on a corner lot in suburbia. From my back deck... The center is full up of raised veggie beds. The left side is the children's play area with paths leading through a tree area into the woods (there is a creek back there/ water for bees?). This area has a pool and trampoline as well. On the right side of the yard is not much except the (some what) busy street and the dog run. The dog run is only a circle 30ft in diameter in the center of a much larger area and side yard. This is the sunniest side.

I need to keep the dog, the kids, and my FIL (he is scared of the bees) away from the bees. 

Options...

1)dead center surrounded by raised veggie beds

Concerned that FIL likes to putter in the garden. As his only exercise I don't want to discourage him.

2) next to the shed/ up against the house/ approx 50ft from the trampoline.

How close is too close to a trampoline full of kids? Trampoline has a net and I would grow a hedge to wall off this area, good morning light, close to rain barrel/ it's own water source

3)somewhere on the side with the dog...

How close is too close to a dog run? Concerned people will see it or be able to get to it easy. I can grow a hedge/room here too but this puts my plans back a couple years to get the hedge grown high enough to cover it. Also very windy on this side.

I am mail ordering my hedge plants to fence in the backyard in A couple weeks and I need to include the 'bee area' hedge in my calculations and installation.

How much room do bees need? Also, I believe that 'out of sight, out of mind' is the best way to avoid conflict or concerns from the neighborhood and HOA. I've checked with county & state (no problems there) and HOA handbook/affidavit says nothing about it (not even about having live stock!)


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bees don't need much room . . . but then that isn't the MAIN problem here.

You failed to mention what part of the country you're in . . . if in the south or west,

there will always be the potential for your bees to become 'africanized' . . . 

read this link on what could happen and then re-think on where you want to

place that hive. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/495668-killer-bees-literally.html

And just because your HOA doesn't have a rule regarding keeping bees now . . .

you can be assured, that as soon as you do start keeping them, there WILL BE 

an ordinance enacted and retroactive; IOW, no grandfathering allowed.

Best bet all around is find someone out in the country that will let you set up a hive or two.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

There are many urban bee-keepers in my area. I appreciate your input, but if I have to drive 1 more mile after my 80 mile each way commute to check on some bees, those bees are gunna die. It must be here on my property. P.S. I'm part of the HOA committee.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Also, I'm east coast. Northern, VA to be more specific.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

To those concerned about whether I have the necessary knowledge or experience to have a hive of my own, please allow me to belay your concerns....

I definitely do not.

I am not planing on erecting the proposed hive tomorrow. I am just trying to include room in my life/yard design to do this someday. For now the area can be used as a prayer or meditation garden. I do realize that it is a big commitment that can destroy OPs livelihood and negatively impact my local environment and economy if I screw up. I'm not interested in doing this for honey or pollination. I want to do it for the knowledge. I want to do it so I know how to do it, so I can teach my kids, so I can enjoy the experience. I think those are the right reasons. I have read 22 books in the last year concerning beekeeping. 9 of them exclusively about it. I have contacted my local extension and learned of hands on classes I can take. I assure you I will before I take the plunge. At best I am looking at 2 years before I do this. I read an average of 3 books a week. (if I continue reading 22 a year on beekeeping that will be at minimum 66 books read on the subject)

I just need to know where to plant the hedge today, but I will absolutely read anything anyone suggests on the subject and hangout here to soak up as much knowledge as i can till 'B' day. Thank you all.. I hope that passes the written portion of this exam? Lol


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

Qweny - you said, "I have the necessary knowledge or experience to have a hive of my own, please allow me to belay your concerns...."

If that's the case, then why are you posting this question? Just draw on your knowledge and experience! 

I would pick a spot where the kids won't accidently hit the hive with a ball, toy or flying body from the trampoline. I would face the opening east to catch the morning sun and if you could shield it from late summer sun that would be great. Also consider what you're hive will experience in the winter. They will appreciate direct winter sun to help warm the hive.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

GeoCitizen said:


> Qweny - you said, "I have the necessary knowledge or experience to have a hive of my own, please allow me to belay your concerns...."
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then why are you posting this question? Just draw on your knowledge and experience!
> ...


Um? I'm not sure how you got that outta what I said, but thanks for the info? : )


----------

